
Easy to read Covid-19 Dashboard - exom
http://ncov19us.com
======
exom
Hello everyone. I have posted my site here before but I would like to resubmit
and provide a little bit of info. I put together a US Covid-19 Dashboard
(ncov19us.com). I realized that it can be difficult to find accurate
information on the coronavirus. That is why I decided to take on this problem
by giving a verified daily update that’s quick and easy to read and
understand. While all Covid-19 dashboards report similar data, my site is
different in that it is focused solely on US cases and includes data not
featured elsewhere such as the economic impact and daily presidential approval
ratings.

By displaying a wide range of data, I believe we can get a much better
understanding of the impact this virus has brought upon us.

I am happy to deliver value to the my site’s visitors and will continue to
have daily updates as our nation moves through this crisis.

~~~
mech422
Unemployment data is only quarterly? It's showing march's data...

~~~
exom
The unemployment rate for the nation is updated monthly but the states
unemployment rates have not been updated since March. My data is pulled from
the US Bureau of Labor Statistics website.

------
nominated1
I find it a bit unnecessarily politicized. I’m not sure President approval
rating is relevant and rather than comparing total deaths to war and terrorism
I’d like to see how it stacks up against Cancer and other health related
deaths.

Otherwise, I love it. It’s easy to read and the layout is wonderful. I’ve
bookmarked it! Thank you!

~~~
exom
Thanks for the feedback. I like the idea of comparing Covid-19 deaths to
health related deaths. I will be looking into implementing this.

------
RKearney
"Data last updated on May 19, 2020 3:45 p.m. EST."

Was it really updated then? Because most of the Eastern US is observing EDT
right now, not EST. Is this time truly in EST (1 hour behind New York)?

~~~
exom
Thanks for pointing that out. It is truly EDT and not EST as you mentioned. I
just updated my site to reflect this.

------
ncr100
Will USA reach 200,000 dead by end of 2021?

Do we have estimates for the number who died due to delays of PPE and testing?
How do we calculate that?

~~~
exom
According to covid19-projections.com, the US will have 195k deaths by August
4th. It is very likely that the US will hit 200K deaths much sooner than the
end of 2021.

I do not have data regarding deaths due to PPE delays and testing, but I do
agree that that would be an important figure to include.

~~~
ncr100
Wow so soon - thank you exom.

[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.15.20103655v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.15.20103655v1)
([https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/20/us/coronavirus-
distancing...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/20/us/coronavirus-distancing-
deaths.html))

One new study claims a large amount, 36k - 54k deaths for 1 week and 2 week
better responses, respectively, could have been prevented, as of early May.

------
Jemm
For the US.

